
Samsung Satellite Lands in Gratiot County Michigan - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/10/26/samsung-space-satellite-lands-rural-michigan-neighborhood-morning-gratiot-county/2469708001/
======
basicplus2
Incongruent with April fools day..

